# Ibook G3 700Mhz does not start (power on) anymore



## Ifrit (Oct 28, 2005)

Three days ago, I stored my ibook in my bag, but I forget to take it out. (normally it is sitting on desk recharging)
The ibook itself was in sleep mode (by simply closing the lid). The battery indicator was 1/2 full. 

Today I tried to continue working with it. Opened the lid, but the ibook didn't turned itself on. The sleep led wasn't pulsating either. 
I just thought that it might run out of juice.
First I pressed the Power button. Nothing happened. 

I plugged it in the power adaptor and then pressed the power button. Nothing happened. I tried holding the Powerbutton in order to force a reset. Nothing happens.

I unplugged the ibook from the power adaptor, and tried to reseat the battery. (Opened the lock, pulled it out, pushed it back in, closed the lock)
Pushing and/or holding the power button did nothing.

I tried starting the ibook without the battery (does this even work?), while only the power adaptor is plugged in. Pushing and holding the power button did nothing.

To sum it up: It doesn't start with and without the battery nor with the power adaptor.

The strange thing is that the battery is charging. (the light on the power adaptor plug is oragne) Three of the four battery leds on the underside are "on" while I am writing this post. Resetting the power manager (ctrl + option + shift + power) didn't do anthing. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## ThAixStYLe (Nov 2, 2005)

I have the same problem with a G4 iBook.

I was working on a friend's iBook and everything was fine until today. My friend needed me to reformat/clean install the OS on it, which I did. It was up and running good for over a week, able to boot up and shut down normally several times.

Today, I got home from work and noticed that the screen was black, with the backlight on. Also, the caps lock and num lock leds were lit up, as well as the standby light. I attempted to power off the iBook, but it was unresponsive. I then proceeded to remove the power cord and battery. I then reinserted the power cord, but it would not power on. I put the battery back in, but it wouldn't power on from the battery either. If I leave the battery out for 5-10 seconds and then reinsert it, the caps lock, num lock, and standby lights would come on. I attempted a PMU reset using shift-control-option-power and I still can't power the unit on. I will be in deep  if I can't get this unit back up and running. Please, please...I need help bad.


----------



## CitizanoctX (Nov 2, 2005)

May be a logic board problem as the same thing happened to my G3 laptop.(although did get flickering lines on my screen before it went)
Had to send it back to Apple for board replacement, could also be your screen is gone or the connector from your screen to base is loose. Are you getting any startup sounds or any sounds at all?


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 2, 2005)

Early iBooks (not the clamshell ones, the white ones) suffered from faulty logic boards and needed to be replaced.  Contact Apple and see if they can replace the logic board for you.


----------



## Ifrit (Nov 6, 2005)

Fortunally the problem solved itself. After using the power manager reset combo I forget to push the power button (I was really frustrated). Next day I pushed the power button just for fun. The ibook made its startup bong sound and proceeded to boot normally. It seems you have to wait several minutes after executing the reset key combo.


----------



## antonyuk79 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ifrit,

I was searching various mac forums because I had EXACTLY the same problem with exactly the same model of iBook just recently. After trying the power management reset I had no joy. But, like you, the next  day I thought I'd try my luck.

It booted and, eventually, after longer than usual, it loaded OSX perfectly.
The computer then worked for about a month.

Two days ago, it stopped responding again. I have tried the old shift-ctrl-option-power combo and got nothing. I waited overnight and tried again, but still nothing.

I know it was a few years back now, but I wondered if the problem ever reoccurred for you. Did you ever isolate the cause?

Thanks.


----------



## Ifrit (Aug 29, 2009)

Thread necromancy FTW. Unfortunately the problem reoccurred shortly after and the iBook remained unresponsive. After a bit of research, I found other users who had the problem as well, after owning this model for the same amount of time - It appears to be a logic-board failure. 

Fortunately I was able to sell the iBook as defective item on ebay (I think Intel based machines weren't released this time).


----------

